# Spray sealing labels



## bathgeek (Nov 14, 2017)

On liquid soap bottles, regular labels that get wet run like mad. I find weatherproof label paper very expensive, so I’m experimenting with spray-sealing my labels.  I bought a can of matte-finish acrylic spray seal for this from Amazon (the kind people use on finished paintings.) I find that it doesn’t matter if I spray the label on the bottle or on the sheet, I still get a nice water-proof effect. So very much cheaper than weatherproof labels! Is there a downside I’m not seeing?


----------



## cmzaha (Nov 14, 2017)

you would be much better off with the weatherproof labels. If you are doing these to sell I would highly recommend the weatherproof or have vinyl labels made, since the package is the first impression for a potential customer.


----------



## bathgeek (Nov 14, 2017)

Vinyl, there’s a thought, I’d forgotten they existed. *facepalm* I guess I can have them printed for me. ^_^;


----------



## Heika (Nov 24, 2017)

I have used a variety of supposedly waterproof labels for my products. I haven't found one that truly impresses me yet. I have been using Onlinelabels waterproof labels for shampoo and lotion, but find that they scratch easily and the labels fall off the shampoo bottles in the shower. This last time, I bought some labels that I know are very sticky but not waterproof. I am spraying mine as well. I am not ready to break the bank buying vinyl labels, and I find that sprayed labels look just as nice as not sprayed labels. Onlinelabels recommends you do this for body and bath products anyhow, even when using their waterproof labels.


----------



## bathgeek (Nov 25, 2017)

It’s a relief to know someone else does it too. Weatherproof labels cost SO MUCH.


----------



## Saranac (Nov 25, 2017)

I've used both the inkjet and the laserjet weatherproof labels from onlinelabels and had the same troubles.  The are easy to scratch and mine ultimately would start flaking.  I've since switched to their weatherproof vinyl and LOVE them; no sealing necessary!  They are for laser printers only, and there is a learning curve to get them to work, but I couldn't be happier.  I can fit enough on one sheet for 12 bottles and with toner, I figure about $0.15 per bottle.  I have a Silhouette and use that to cut them out.  I've never had toner flake of of these.  In fact, there is a slight stretch to the labels when the backing is off and I've tried to flake the toner off by stretching.  It sticks tight.  I've been refilling the same labeled bottle of shampoo in my shower since mid summer; the label still looks great.  If you've got a laser printer, try out the vinyl.

I've included a link above because they never come up in their website's search bar; I always have to use google.


----------



## Heika (Nov 25, 2017)

Saranac said:


> I've used both the inkjet and the laserjet weatherproof labels from onlinelabels and had the same troubles.  The are easy to scratch and mine ultimately would start flaking.  I've since switched to their weatherproof vinyl and LOVE them; no sealing necessary!  They are for laser printers only, and there is a learning curve to get them to work, but I couldn't be happier.  I can fit enough on one sheet for 12 bottles and with toner, I figure about $0.15 per bottle.  I have a Silhouette and use that to cut them out.  I've never had toner flake of of these.  In fact, there is a slight stretch to the labels when the backing is off and I've tried to flake the toner off by stretching.  It sticks tight.  I've been refilling the same labeled bottle of shampoo in my shower since mid summer; the label still looks great.  If you've got a laser printer, try out the vinyl.
> 
> I've included a link above because they never come up in their website's search bar; I always have to use google.



Any chance you can post a picture of your shampoo bottle? I looked at their vinyl labels, but they don't have "shapes" in them, and I don't have anything to cut them with except for a pair of scissors. I would be willing to invest if they are as fantastic as you say!


----------



## Saranac (Nov 26, 2017)

Heika said:


> Any chance you can post a picture of your shampoo bottle? I looked at their vinyl labels, but they don't have "shapes" in them, and I don't have anything to cut them with except for a pair of scissors. I would be willing to invest if they are as fantastic as you say!



If your labels are square/rectangle, you could try the vinyl labels and cut them with a rotary cutter (like quilters use).  My labels look like a square with an arched top (I have no idea what that's called!) which is why the Silhouette works so well for cutting.  Like I said, there is a huge learning curve, but when the stars align, it's great.  I'll see if I can get a picture for you today. . . .


----------



## earlene (Nov 26, 2017)

Another less expensive cutting tool that I use for labels is scrap-booking scissors.  They come in a variety of designs and you can buy them pretty much anywhere that sells stamping and scrap-booking supplies.  I have even seen them at my local Goodwill once.  I got mine free from my MIL after she stopped that hobby.  You could even use pinking shears if you happen to already have them and don't care about destroying them for fabric use thereafter.


----------



## penelopejane (Nov 27, 2017)

Heika said:


> Any chance you can post a picture of your shampoo bottle? I looked at their vinyl labels, but they don't have "shapes" in them, and I don't have anything to cut them with except for a pair of scissors. I would be willing to invest if they are as fantastic as you say!



https://www.onlinelabels.com/weatherproof_vinyl_laser.htm

These have 6 different shapes to choose from including custom.


----------



## cmzaha (Nov 27, 2017)

Saranac said:


> I've used both the inkjet and the laserjet weatherproof labels from onlinelabels and had the same troubles.  The are easy to scratch and mine ultimately would start flaking.  I've since switched to their weatherproof vinyl and LOVE them; no sealing necessary!  They are for laser printers only, and there is a learning curve to get them to work, but I couldn't be happier.  I can fit enough on one sheet for 12 bottles and with toner, I figure about $0.15 per bottle.  I have a Silhouette and use that to cut them out.  I've never had toner flake of of these.  In fact, there is a slight stretch to the labels when the backing is off and I've tried to flake the toner off by stretching.  It sticks tight.  I've been refilling the same labeled bottle of shampoo in my shower since mid summer; the label still looks great.  If you've got a laser printer, try out the vinyl.
> 
> I've included a link above because they never come up in their website's search bar; I always have to use google.


I loved their vinyl label and labeled water bottles with them for my daughter's wedding 10 yrs ago they were wonderful labels. Even after sitting in the water in an ice chest all day they did not smear or come off, but their manufacturer changed and the labels will no long work in my old Oki without sticking to the drum, so I had to go with Avery weatherproof and they do hold up. Ever tried to get sticky off a drum, it is not fun. If using a laser check your laser temperature and the highest temp the labels will take. My Oki cannot manually be adjusted down to a lower temp


----------



## Saranac (Nov 27, 2017)

cmzaha said:


> I loved their vinyl label and labeled water bottles with them for my daughter's wedding 10 yrs ago they were wonderful labels. Even after sitting in the water in an ice chest all day they did not smear or come off, but their manufacturer changed and the labels will no long work in my old Oki without sticking to the drum, so I had to go with Avery weatherproof and they do hold up. Ever tried to get sticky off a drum, it is not fun. If using a laser check your laser temperature and the highest temp the labels will take. My Oki cannot manually be adjusted down to a lower temp



It was after reading some older post you had made about their vinyl labels that prompted me to do A LOT of research before putting them through my machine--thank you for that!  As a result, I found that my machine _technically_ doesn't get hot enough for vinyl labels (no matter what setting one uses). . . .  I tried them anyway and have really good luck.  The only issue is if I forget to change the setting to a hotter temperature;  then the toner _doesn't _stick to the paper, and I spend 20 minutes cleaning the machine out.

I did have one batch of labels that were slightly wider than usual ( slightly >8.5" ).  They would not fit in the manual feed tray and had to be used in the "bulk" tray.  But other than that, I've had no issues.



Heika said:


> Any chance you can post a picture of your shampoo bottle? I looked at their vinyl labels, but they don't have "shapes" in them, and I don't have anything to cut them with except for a pair of scissors. I would be willing to invest if they are as fantastic as you say!



I sent you a PM!


----------



## Heika (Dec 4, 2017)

Saranac said:


> I sent you a PM!



Thank you!


----------

